# tight snowpants?



## Guest

skavenger21 said:


> name me some TIGHT snowpants. the tighter the better, thanks guys


(no ****)?


----------



## nzboardlife

needs to look superskinnypantskaterfresh does we?
i guess the mountain would be good for picking up dudes


----------



## NYCboarder

Trace63 said:


> (no ****)?


hahahahaha.. i hate seeing kids wearing tight ass jeans they need Vaseline to get on and still try to wear them baggy hanging off their ass.. wtf is the point of that..


----------



## Guest

i hae always worn tight pants, since i bike it keeps it out of the chain, so im use to it, the baggy pants just bother me and thier uncofortable


----------



## Guest

*?*



skavenger21 said:


> name me some TIGHT snowpants. the tighter the better, thanks guys


Do we have a skiier in the snowboarding forum? Dude dont embarass us on the slopes. lol


----------



## Guest

no asshole, sorry i dont want your ****** look that every snowboarder is trying to get


----------



## Guest

skavenger21 said:


> no asshole, sorry i dont want your ****** look that every snowboarder is trying to get


BAN hammer please.

Then again, I'd rather be a baggy pant wearing "******" than a tight pant wearing fruitcake.


----------



## Guest

what ever man 
can some one just name me some pants


----------



## boarderaholic

skavenger21 said:


> no asshole, sorry i dont want your ****** look that every snowboarder is trying to get


So yeah, calling people *******, not cool. This is your one and only warning. Kapiche? Or however you spell it.


As for the rest of you guys, keep the damn thread on topic and don't turn it into a friggin flame war, mmk?


----------



## sedition

Trace63 said:


> BAN hammer please.
> 
> Then again, I'd rather be a baggy pant wearing "******" than a tight pant wearing fruitcake.


People making both negative race (******) and gay (****/fruitcake) comments need to stop.


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> People making both negative race (******) and gay (****/fruitcake) comments need to stop.


Fine...I apologize


----------



## Guest

So you meant pants like the ones in this vid? YouTube - Pants


----------



## sedition

Or someting like this.


----------



## boarderaholic

Trace63 said:


> So you meant pants like the ones in this vid? YouTube - Pants


Do I need to edit that out? Don't make me lock this thread, all the OP wants is some tight pants. Answer the damn question, or get out. K?


----------



## nzboardlife

ok a proper comment, there are not many of these around but if you find a color and length you like alot of sew/taylor shops will then be able to take them in for you.... wearing normal pants aint ******


----------



## landonk5

well there arnt many but what you can do is choose some pants you
like, turn them inside out, wear them and sew them up as tight as
you like. just becareful not to poke yourself.


----------



## Guest

i think volcom makes tighter fitting pants. personally, i wear my jeans slimfit but i like a little extra room to move in when im on the mtn.


----------



## T.J.

Trace63 said:


> So you meant pants like the ones in this vid? YouTube - Pants


i cant believe i fell for that!


----------



## killclimbz

T.J. said:


> i cant believe i fell for that!


You got rick rolled!!! Baaaawaaaahahahaha!:laugh:


----------



## T.J.

killclimbz said:


> You got rick rolled!!! Baaaawaaaahahahaha!:laugh:


wasnt the first time..i'm sure it wont be the last...


----------



## sedition

Snowolf said:


> Hahaha.....I just blew coffee on my keyboard!...that`s friggen funny (good rider though)
> 
> This is funny...Gaper Day at Kirkwood.....:laugh:
> 
> Kirkwood Gaper Day


Spidey, despite his tight pants, ain't nothing to mess with...on the slopes or off!


----------



## Guest

i like those holden, keep more names comming, thanks guys


----------



## Guest

buy girl ones, lol its acceptable in bmx and skateboarding so why not eh? 
i however wear semi baggy snowpants. i dont like ones that flap in the wind.


----------



## Guest

this is true, ive never bought girls pants for bmx just tight guy ones


----------



## Guest

skavenger21 said:


> this is true, ive never bought girls pants for bmx just tight guy ones


you need a gaper suit!  
snowwolf. im going to the local salvation army to pick up a gaper suit


----------



## Guest

boarderaholic said:


> Do I need to edit that out? Don't make me lock this thread, all the OP wants is some tight pants. Answer the damn question, or get out. K?


lol ok well man if your lookin for some tight pants, you need to buy a 1 piece suit, ya know what skiers are racin in these days. They are made by spyder i think. :laugh:
PS:I guess i go for the ****** look :laugh:


----------



## Guest

I have snow pants that are in between being baggy and tight and they are perfecto.


----------



## Guest

Yeah I have the same style of look i think. But i also rock a pair of 686 smarty lowrises. =P

They're comfortable as hell.


----------



## Guest

i just bought foursquar smith snowpants


----------



## ttchad

*Too F****** baggy!*

I would dig a pair that is not baggy! Lats time I caught and edge I stabbed myself in the nuts with my screw driver. All laughing a side it hurt like hell. Besides I already have chicken legs and I am 6'3. Wear a 32" and everthing is either baggy as hell or too short. WTF over.


----------



## Guest

yeah the foursquares i bought on dog funk for 70 dollars


----------



## Guest

lol screwdriver to the nuts? ouch. 
NOTE TO SELF: do not stick screwdriver in pants lol


----------



## sedition

Instructor said:


> lol screwdriver to the nuts? ouch.
> NOTE TO SELF: do not stick screwdriver in pants lol


I know, right? There is a *reason* they make fold-up tools for taking with you on the mountain.


----------



## AAA

I'm not a fan of the uber ghetto-baggy crap either. I just like a comfortable, relaxed/loose fit...tight enough to stay put on my waist and not have the crotch swinging at my knees, yet loose enough that the legs don't pull tight and the seat doesn't want to blow out when I lay things over.

If you want snug, though, Spyder makes body gripping ski pants. You might look there.


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> I know, right? There is a *reason* they make fold-up tools for taking with you on the mountain.


yet i personally still do carry around a small screw driver lol


----------



## Guest

Instructor said:


> yet i personally still do carry around a small screw driver lol


the only thing worse than that is the infamous juice bottle in the pocket... thats a given ticket to having the wind knocked outta ya..


----------



## Guest

well i got my pants andthey dont fit tight at all im pissed. can anyone recomend some other pants


----------



## sedition

skavenger21 said:


> well i got my pants andthey dont fit tight at all im pissed. can anyone recomend some other pants


What did you get? 

Goto Dogfunk.com: Snowboarding Clothing and Gear from Burton, Volcom, DC Shoe Co., RVCA, Nixon, Oakley, Vans, Reef, DAKINE, Forum, and Zoo York from Dogfunk.com They have a "live chat" options which lets you directlly talk to sales people. Tell them what you want, and the should be able to set you in the right path.


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> What did you get?
> 
> Goto Dogfunk.com: Snowboarding Clothing and Gear from Burton, Volcom, DC Shoe Co., RVCA, Nixon, Oakley, Vans, Reef, DAKINE, Forum, and Zoo York from Dogfunk.com They have a "live chat" options which lets you directlly talk to sales people. Tell them what you want, and the should be able to set you in the right path.


thats exactly what i did and they told me what pants were tight and i bought one pair they recomended and they dont fit tight


----------



## sedition

skavenger21 said:


> thats exactly what i did and they told me what pants were tight and i bought one pair they recomended and they dont fit tight


Then send them back!


----------



## Guest

Shop for kids pants, they should probably be tight.


----------



## Guest

i got foursquare smiths. the only reason im not gunna send them back is ill sell them to a friend.


----------



## baldylox

I don't get the whole tight pants thing....looks wicked uncomfy.


----------



## Mooz

T.J. said:


> i cant believe i fell for that!


Ditto  At least I had Smashing Pumpkins playing in my headphones at the time so it wasn't as bad. For a second there, I thought my zune had just rick rolled me. (I clicked the link but was still reading the thread so it was in the background.)


----------



## Guest

I don't get why all pants have to be tight or baggy, what ever happened to "normal fitting"?


----------



## York

Maybe try the Volcom Transition Apocalypse Pants? I got a pair last year and they are pretty slim-fitting for me, but I'm pretty tall and thin already which makes them look a bit skinnier. Take a look at some online though.


----------



## rgrwilco

cifex said:


> I don't get the whole tight pants thing....looks wicked uncomfy.


i wear tight pants and feel more comfortable in them. i hate feeling like im swimming in my clothes. tighter pants make me feel less sketchy on rails for some reason as dumb as that sounds. plus chicks always dig the cameltail, male cameltoe


----------



## Guest

what pants do you have rgrwilco


----------



## rgrwilco

i have a pair of volcoms. they arent as tight as i would like though. i feel like my skateing and snowboarding style should be the same and its so hard to find tight snowboard pants its outrageous


----------



## Guest

Um.. There seems to be a lot of controversy surrounding this topic. Who really cares about pants bagginess? tight pants are more "punk" than "gangsta". And, in my lame opinion, snowboarding is way more punk than gangsta. 
And I hear volcom makes some tight stuff.


----------



## sedition

BadMojo said:


> Um.. There seems to be a lot of controversy surrounding this topic. Who really cares about pants bagginess? tight pants are more "punk" than "gangsta". And, in my lame opinion, snowboarding is way more punk than gangsta.
> And I hear volcom makes some tight stuff.


Yeah, and punk means doing what ever the hell you want...even if that means pants down to your knees with a Crass patch on them.


----------



## Guest

I think the best tight pant your going to find that fit snug are the burton shaun white pants, that collection has a pretty snug fit ; )


----------



## Guest

*yo*

yeah deff holden but they are more exspensive sessions tj schiender signiture pants, airblaster, L1 outerwear has a couple next year i have the L1 four hoursman they are really nice and i also have a pair that i sewed in myself. most companies now have a pair of slim fitting or loose fit kind of pants but if you want really tight look into the ones i listed the sessions tj sigature have ties on them to adjust them to your desired tightness and ablaster has the sasquash series which is simular but very rare 

-www.covertopsclothing.com


----------



## Guest

BadMojo said:


> Um.. There seems to be a lot of controversy surrounding this topic. Who really cares about pants bagginess? tight pants are more "punk" than "gangsta". And, in my lame opinion, snowboarding is way more punk than gangsta.
> And I hear volcom makes some tight stuff.



SNOWBOARDING is gangsta, If you're riding in Europe you need baggy pants to fit your layers, climate gets pretty harsh over there. I have tight jeans 'cause my girrl likes them.. On the Mountain you can't go too tight, you need a bit of freedom..


----------



## m60g

Isn't snowboarding in tight pants illegal:laugh:


----------



## Patrollerer

Too much bagginess allows the warm body heat to escape so it's actually bad in a colder climate than the likes of spring... I wear baggy german flecktern but i'm a skinny grom anyway, I look more like a punk then a "gangster" with baggy shit only good with good vent systems in them anyway. :laugh:


----------



## Nivek

L1 has a pro model for Nima and Mendenhall, they'll be tight. And with the introduction of ThirtyTwos outerwear line comes a Joe Sexton pro model pant, those will also be tight. Other than that, I have the Foursquares Jake Welch wears and they're decent tight. From last year, out of everything I saw, the Ronins were the tightest without any mods.


----------



## bubbachubba340

I wear the burton ronin rockets. theyre pretty tight, but not skin tight like people say. Also I think the health risks for tight pants are only if 
the pants are constricting the legs or waist.


----------



## Method

The real healthrisk is the fact they make men sterile and less of a man, Truely tragic how far fashion goes over quality and saftey.


----------



## sedition

Method said:


> ...less of a man, Truely tragic how far fashion goes...


More like how tragically frail the male ego is.


----------



## Guest

hey guess what... girls think tight snowboard pants are sexy. sorry chris bradshaw. plus it takes true style to make your tricks look good with tight pants. any baggy Technine gorilla-man can steeze out a back 1. GAPERS!


----------



## baldylox

People old enough to drink think tight snowboard pants look like a desperate cry for attention.

EDIT: the same to super baggy pants.


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> People old enough to drink think tight snowboard pants look like a desperate cry for attention.
> 
> EDIT: the same to super baggy pants.


sorry grampa.


----------



## baldylox

Yes....at 24.....I'm completely out of touch...I can't even remember childhood


----------



## Method

canUboardslide? said:


> hey guess what... girls think tight snowboard pants are sexy. sorry chris bradshaw. plus it takes true style to make your tricks look good with tight pants. any baggy Technine gorilla-man can steeze out a back 1. GAPERS!



Exactly my point fashion over ones own health, It is scientifically proven theirs no point in trying to argue it.


----------



## baldylox

If that's true, this could catch on and alter the course of human evolution. The tight pansies will being rewarded with reproduction and will multiply despite shortened lifespan due to heart failure caused by vascular constriction. Eventually the human race will evolve tiny little skinny legs and so the pants will have to get tighter yet. We will whither away to a race of torsos dragging ourselves along the ground...... A dark future.....


----------



## snowvols

That is a very nice drawing really makes you think haha


----------



## Method

lmao You really put some effort into that one cifex A++.


----------



## Guest

hahahahahaha.


----------



## m60g

Found you some


Special Blend DB Snowboard Pant - Men's

Brociety.com: Special Blend DB Snowboard Pant - Men's - $39.99 - 79% off


----------



## Milo303

I just had a real LOL to that pic Cifex.... Gold


----------



## Guest

skavenger21 said:


> no asshole, sorry i dont want your ****** look that every snowboarder is trying to get


Since when is wearing baggy pants make you look like a ****** I'm pretty sure snowpants are big and baggy to keep you dry and warm. And I'm pretty sure tight pants are for girls or ****


----------



## arsenic0

I've seen many guys wearing tight pants at the mountain, its rather queer looking honestly..

Im not a fan of the idiots who buy snow pants so big they are falling off their ass and they dont wear a belt and are pulling them up every 10 steps though..

I've even seen people boarding with tight denim flared bell bottom type pants...of course it was some emo kid with a black em-over ...was quite hilarious.


----------



## j.gnar

i didnt realize there were so many haters on this board :cheeky4:
since when does the style of pants someone has on determine their ability?
i , for one, like a slightly snug fit in the pants. having saggy clothes while boarding just drags/slows you down but i know all you park rats love to argue about fashion steez


----------



## Flick Montana

I wear my jeans to fit well. Not tight or anything, but I don't proudly show off my boxers to the world. But I can't imagine trying to do anything active in a tight pair of pants. Sure, tights for football, but snow pants aren't exactly stretchy. Then again, I can't imagine trying to snowboard while pulling my droors up all the time. Why can't people just wear clothes that fit?

You know, in 30 or 40 years, your kids will look back at how their grandparents got their sag on and will laugh at you. Just like you laughed at grandpa's bow tie.


----------



## arsenic0

j.gnar said:


> i didnt realize there were so many haters on this board :cheeky4:
> since when does the style of pants someone has on determine their ability?
> i , for one, like a slightly snug fit in the pants. having saggy clothes while boarding just drags/slows you down but i know all you park rats love to argue about fashion steez


Slow you down lolol...anyways there's a difference between pants that fit well, and nut huggers like wranglers or some of those tight emo pants some people wear now adays...unless your a chick dont..just dont..

On a funny side note, my buddy always comments on hot girls as we go up the lift...more than a few times its been men in tight pants with long hair...


----------



## Guest

Well, I can ship you my first season girl pants if you like.  Also, I think if you are going to wear tight pants you must must must also purchase some buttpads to wear over them.


----------



## Sam I Am

whatever happened to acceptance , huh? What is this junior high where everyone points and laughs and "weird" kid? 

How about you ppls be a bit more openminded, I could just as easily pick at all your weird little tastes in fashion and your views on things, but that would just piss you off and make me a sucky ass human being, wouldn't it?


----------



## Guest

No, I truly honestly think the butt pads over top would be awesome! Also, they would easily cover up any tearing that occurs because of the tightness. Hey don't skiers usually wear tight pants? Why not try some of those?


----------



## arsenic0

I dont pick on them or say anything about it, honestly i could care less what you look like when you board. I still think it looks queer though 

Like this..









First i fail to see how thats even comfortable, or even safe really for snowboarding with the loss of flexibility...or how they deal with their ass getting frostbite...


----------



## Guest

Is that a chick or a dude? :laugh:


----------



## jim0ne

Seriously... you shouldn't pick on people that look different. This is what happen to the kids at columbine and virginia tech. Last thing i want is someone shooting up the slopes. 

I think you should try picking up spyder ski pants.


----------



## Sam I Am

arsenic0 said:


> I dont pick on them or say anything about it, honestly i could care less what you look like when you board. I still think it looks queer though
> 
> Like this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First i fail to see how thats even comfortable, or even safe really for snowboarding with the loss of flexibility...or how they deal with their ass getting frostbite...





:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

That does look rather uncomfortable....

But hey, whatever floats your boat, right?


----------



## arsenic0

Yup...what i find amazing is somehow they both managed to get their pants over their snowboard boots...thats a feat alone right there...

Sorry Jimone, i dont think anybodies picking on them or their style...its just very awkward...like if you saw a football player show up for a game in a bicycling spandex suit...you gotta wonder wtf?


----------



## Patrollerer

Suspenders - Win


----------



## Woosenheimer

My girlfriend wears tight snowboard pants and she doesnt take shit from nobody.....


----------



## Woosenheimer

Snowolf said:


> I`m a sexist pig and as such, I HIGHLY approve of chicks wearing tight snow pants!......


Thank Jesus for Betty Rides.


----------



## jim0ne

arsenic0 said:


> Yup...what i find amazing is somehow they both managed to get their pants over their snowboard boots...thats a feat alone right there...
> 
> Sorry Jimone, i dont think anybodies picking on them or their style...its just very awkward...like if you saw a football player show up for a game in a bicycling spandex suit...you gotta wonder wtf?


Well... the kid did get flamed for wanting some tight snow pants. I would suggest getting something slightly baggy to baggy for mobility. I have never seen a dude wear tight snow pants on the slope... but then again i don't look at guys. But i do give those kids credit for A) getting those pants over their boots and B) knowing that if they fall, they will have the crappiest/freezing ride home.


----------



## bakesale

arsenic0 said:


> Yup...what i find amazing is somehow they both managed to get their pants over their snowboard boots...thats a feat alone right there...
> 
> Sorry Jimone, i dont think anybodies picking on them or their style...its just very awkward...like if you saw a football player show up for a game in a bicycling spandex suit...you gotta wonder wtf?


Football players wear spandex pants...

The kid in that picture is wearing jeans, not snowpants. With enough spandex in the skinny jeans I'm sure they move just fine, not fine enough to tweak a crazy method but I'm sure they move just fine. The trend of wearing skinny jeans on the hill is pretty much dead anyways (with hope) just like wearing Levi's on the hill was cool in the late 80s. Just like wearing baggy ass jeans on the hill was cool in the 90s. No matter how tight or loose they are I think it's safe to say that wearing jeans while snowboarding looks ridiculous period. 

As for real snowpants, and real outerwear companies that are more concerned with style the trend is to have them cut a bit looser this season, but still slim enough to give the pant some shape. Holden is easing it off a bit and concentrating on a stacking look wit the pants. Airblaster is easing it back a bit too except for their "My Sisters Pants" pants, which look awesome IMO. Foursquare didn't change their fit but it wasn't really slim to begin with.


----------



## Nivek

I ride in skinnies, I genuinely find it comfortable. No not super skinny like basically wearing Krew jeans on the hill, but more like Holden. Actually this year I'm probably getting the Holden Standards "skinnies". They look to fit like slim straight jeans: Volcom, RVCA, Matix... I also genuinely find baggy UNcomfortable. I can do normal fit like Volcom or Foursquare, but huge baggy honestly gets in my way.


----------



## Nivek

bakesale said:


> With enough spandex in the skinny jeans I'm sure they move just fine, not fine enough to tweak a crazy method but I'm sure they move just fine.


I wear both standard straight and Skinnies off the Hill. The skinnies that fit pretty tight and have spandex do not limit my movement at all. I rode my last day at breck in my Krews, just for the hell of it, and felt no restriction at all. I also, again for the hell of it, rode 26in wide and was buttering and jibbing with no problems at all. I've bouldered at the gym in my Krew's with no problems.


----------



## bakesale

Nivek said:


> I wear both standard straight and Skinnies off the Hill. The skinnies that fit pretty tight and have spandex do not limit my movement at all. I rode my last day at breck in my Krews, just for the hell of it, and felt no restriction at all. I also, again for the hell of it, rode 26in wide and was buttering and jibbing with no problems at all. I've bouldered at the gym in my Krew's with no problems.


cool, I always look for 2% lycra in my skinny jeans, i have bigger thighs from riding so much that I need the stretch. So I always buy 511's or Nudie thin finn. The only bigger jeans I have are the Nomis ones I got for free.

I couldn't do jeans on the hill. Looks wet and cold.


----------



## Nivek

^^^agreed. If you haven't checked out the Matix Constrictors, seriously, the denim is soft as Gap jeans. Which if you've never tried Gap denim, its crazy soft.

A budget concious option is the Empyre denim at Zumiez. Surprising quality, with I think 1% spandex.

Some more options beyond Levi or Nudies for ya.

Just looked up Nudies, what makes you see the need for $250 jeans?


----------



## bakesale

Nivek said:


> ^^^agreed. If you haven't checked out the Matix Constrictors, seriously, the denim is soft as Gap jeans. Which if you've never tried Gap denim, its crazy soft.
> 
> A budget concious option is the Empyre denim at Zumiez. Surprising quality, with I think 1% spandex.
> 
> Some more options beyond Levi or Nudies for ya.
> 
> Just looked up Nudies, what makes you see the need for $250 jeans?


Well Nudies used to be really high quality but they've come down far in the years. I still wear their thin finn fit just because it's perfect. enough sag on the ass, a slim enough fit past the knee and a decent amount of stack, all in a nice dark raw japanese denim. But i haven't bought a pair of them in over 2 years because the quality is gone downhill.

I've spent far more than $250 on jeans before. I've got a pair of Dior MIJ 19cm, they're pretty much the best thing ever.

Never been a fan of GAP stuff and we don't have Zumiez in Canada


----------



## Nivek

Oh right. Well Still, check Matix out, they're my favorite jeans


----------



## bakesale

Nivek said:


> Oh right. Well Still, check Matix out, they're my favorite jeans


will do

10char


----------

